# Got me some Buckeye !!



## wombat (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks to Stan @ The100road I finally got more buckeye burl to play with.

A pair of "Joeys" Both are Jarrah frames using my split fame design ( eliminates the weak cross grain at the forks). For a bit of contrast the buckeye was paired with some 5000 year old red gum using red gum and ash veneers as spacers and then sitting on some maple. Brass pins and lanyard hole finish it off.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Aug 4, 2018)

Those look great man!!! Awesome work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2018)

I so need to get one of these one day... all of these posts are always very cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2018)

Magnificent! Takes the prize for beauty! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful as always Walter!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2018)

I never get tired of seeing your work on these. Beautiful as always.


----------



## wombat (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks guys !


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2018)

Gorgeous! Love the color combo!


----------

